# fna biopsy help



## krys1501 (May 9, 2011)

I am having a fna biopsy on wed and was wondering if some of you that have had this done can tell me your experiences. Good bad and ugly please. Just like to know what to expect. However I do know everyone is different and can't expect same for everyone. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

krys1501 said:


> I am having a fna biopsy on wed and was wondering if some of you that have had this done can tell me your experiences. Good bad and ugly please. Just like to know what to expect. However I do know everyone is different and can't expect same for everyone.
> Thanks in advance.


I am glad you let us know so we can keep you in our thoughts for Weds..

Never had one but the "chatter" is get ice. Keep the area iced down in the aftermath. Hands down advice from everyone who has has FNA.










Please let us know how you fare and what the results are also if you care to share.


----------



## Mitche2k (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't want to scare you but mine was pretty uncomfortable. In my opinion a Xanax or Valium would go a long way. They had to numb me a couple of more times because I felt some pain and they had to go pretty deep. Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mitche2k said:


> I don't want to scare you but mine was pretty uncomfortable. In my opinion a Xanax or Valium would go a long way. They had to numb me a couple of more times because I felt some pain and they had to go pretty deep. Good luck!


How are you doing now? Did your FNA come back benign?


----------



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

It really depends on the nodule you have.
Mine was on the bridge and that might have made it tougher too.
If it is very calcified it can be hard to get a good sample and those are
more uncomfortable.
If it is not, the needle goes in a lot easier, and some people said they hardly felt anything.
I was not so lucky, mine was hard to get, and yes, it did hurt.
I got though it,(just breath) and when they knew it was some sort of cancer, (pathologist was in the room and did the testing right then and there) they discussed doing another. The endo (thank God) said he would not put me though another one. Good thing, as I would not have complied. 
Mine was calcified and was papillary classic.
I feel like such a wimp when some people say they felt little to nothing.


----------



## anxiousme (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted to tell you that I had 2 different fna's they were not bad at all. The first one I did they did not even numb the area, it was such a fine needle. I actually made my daughter come in with me. The worst part for me was keeping my head tilted back. I felt very little pressure when they would move the needle around to get whatever they get out of it. They checked it right there, then they inserted it again, maybe 3-4 times until they felt they had enough. The second 4 yrs later, I did get numb, and that needle hurt a small amount more then, having nothing. Once it was numb no problem, piece of cake. Its really not that bad. The key is to relax, stay still, let them do it, and it will be over in no time. It's really fast. Good luck with everything you will do great! :hugs: Debbi


----------



## krys1501 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks you all so much for your replies. My fna went great. Only hurt while numbing it. And that hurt badddddd. Other than that it hurt that night and day after I was pretty sore but totally fine adfter that. I am still waiting on results. The y say today or tomorrow. I feel like I keep bugging them but I mean come on lol. Thanks again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redbird2448 said:


> It really depends on the nodule you have.
> Mine was on the bridge and that might have made it tougher too.
> If it is very calcified it can be hard to get a good sample and those are
> more uncomfortable.
> ...


Good to hear from you Redbird! How are you feeling?

I and others appreciate your medical history in your siggie! Thank you for that; this is important stuff!


----------

